# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Welcome to Seoul - Korea (Hàn Quốc)

## hangnt

"Đây là trung tâm thương mại mới của Thành phố Seoul tại khu vực Đông Nam Á. Bạn sẽ đến tham gia với chúng tôi ở thành phố có 10 triệu bạn bè (và Kim Hyun-Joong) đang đợi bạn?"






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình mà đến seoul thì nhất định sẽ mặc han bok chụp ảnh  :Wink: )
Chắc là sẽ tuyệt lắm

----------

